# this one's for eric !



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

hi eric,you must have been wondering where that ibs kid has gone, who was so much interested in mikes tapes and hypnosis for ibs.well,nowhere,i have been visiting the BB on and off,but not that much.regarding my order of the ibs tapes,they reached me very fast,it took only 15 days for the whole procedure.but the irony or the tragedy you may say is that,i have not started the program yet,eventhough they have been lying with me for the past one month.you may wonder why? well since the last one month i tried to ignore ibs from my life as much as possible and i succeeded to quite an extent,actually it happened very naturally,i started going out regularly,without any fear,i started looking for a job which involved lot of travelling etc.the only time i thought of ibs was when i had those loose-loose attacks,but as soon as i got well, i felt lazy to do anything after it was gone.this happened 2 times during the past one month or so. but yesterday,i had another bout of diahearea,i got perplexed,i couldn't figure out whether it was the ibs thing or an gastro infection, because it kept on and on(i mean the liquid)but strangely no pain,still it got triggered by the slightest of stimuli as in the case of ibs.i am better now(i took antibiotics !!!)i don't know whether to start the tapes or not,i have kind of accepted it as a reality of life,i feel why to think about the tapes also,(but when i am sick i think about them a lot !!!)also my mind says that mike himself says that it won't vanish into thin air after doing the tapes,so why the effort of listening to them !well,this may sound a little crazy to you,but thats the way it is with me right now.please say something to me !


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, yes i was wondering about you and many others who disappear. Hopefully when they do they do it because there better though.It is not uncommon to use distraction or just using mind over matter in IBS and you can feel better just from doing this sometimes.One thing is it did sound like you had some kind of gi issue and I would wait just a bit for it to claer up and then a bit for the antibiotics to leave your system, and then start the tapes.another thing here is when you feel the best it can be the best time to do it(with hypnotherapy cbt or relaxation), as when your feeling low it can be more of a struggle. IBS can come and go and I have had many people say I am doing well right now with anti d's or something and that is when I feel you should try to slam it at that stage, as it can be easier then and may keep you in the good mode for an even longer time if not possible for good.There can be with some people an anxiousness about starting, in some ways the mind does think I have had this for ever and I will have it for ever, but you can let go of that thinking and say no I want to get better and stay better.The thing is the tapes are just relaxing and easy to do, besides you will find your anxiety levels and things drop as a side benefit, so you can look at it as just a relaxation technique even though it is more then that, for some that word hypno might still conjure up feelings that will go away when you start and go jeez, this is relaxing and I am getting into these. You will propably also find you sleep better, there are a whole bunch of benefits to this, as well as it working on IBS. It is also taking some time for yourself to get better.The sooner you start the faster you will reap the benefits with it. Then or at least I think then, your likely to come back and say I am finding them very relaxing to start and am sleeping better etc..It is good to accept you have IBS, but you don't have to accept that you can't do anything about it, there are lots of things to do and try and your going to be trying something a lot of others have tried and had success with. For most this is long term relief.Its even a possiblity it does vanish although rarer, but view it as getting better and taking control. Your in control not the IBS, don't let the IBS rule you and your thoughts. You can turn it around and put yourself in control. there may still be issues, but they are easier to deal with when you have more control.Don't make me come to India.







Honestly the sooner you start the better. But I recommend waiting ten days after the last antibiotic before you begin.I also try the mind over matter on my own and sometimes it was successful for me and at other times not, the HT was successful for me and many many others and I use it as well as some other mind over matter or distraction technique if I need them and I have really learned them, how to do them and practice them. I do the HT twice a day, I would do the HT twice a day now IBS or not, now that I know what it is and a big part of how it works and because of the benefits I get from it which are huge really.Let me know.


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

hi there !yesterday,my comp was down,so excuse me for being a day late at the thread.there was lot to learn from your long reply,thanks!one thing i realized,"may be after doing the tapes gut action may normalize like it used to be when i was a kid".i mean,who knows, and why to think that it will remain for ever,anything can happen in the world,and ibs is not a big deal.also, another interesting point to note is that this whole ibs thing might have started on its own,due to some event in our lives,but we can't ignore the truth that it is "we" who enforce it on our lives by fearing it,by our negative attitudes towards going to the loo in front of other people,so on and so forth.therefore i guess,it is again "we" who have to do something about it,so that the body can start being the natural way it was made to be.am i right? secondly,i don't know whether it helps specially in the case of ibs,to go for the kill when one is already in a positve frame of mind,isn't that true in any illness ? you may be right,i mean, u have so much experience in ibs.but leaving the big talk aside,honestly speaking i have not started it today also,yeah u had also said that take min. 10 days break after having antibiotics,why so?anyways i am already in a big break !!!!bye for now and take care !akhilesh







one more thing,i don't know about the mind over matter technique etc. etc.ignoring ibs just happened naturally with me,i hope it lasts,bye again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, as my grandmother use to say " from nothing comes nothing." Our attitudes play a part in all this.""may be after doing the tapes gut action may normalize like it used to be when i was a kid" That what they work on accomplishing.







He mentions this even." another interesting point to note is that this whole ibs thing might have started on its own,due to some event in our lives,but we can't ignore the truth that it is "we" who enforce it on our lives by fearing it,by our negative attitudes towards going to the loo in front of other people,so on and so forth.therefore i guess,it is again "we" who have to do something about it,so that the body can start being the natural way it was made to be.am i right? "Yes you are. And because of the way IBS works our emotions play a role in how neurotransmitters flow through the body, so thoughts create chemical reactions that either stir up an attack or calm the gut."secondly,i don't know whether it helps specially in the case of ibs,to go for the kill when one is already in a positve frame of mind,isn't that true in any illness ? you may be right,i mean, u have so much experience in ibs."In this regard if your doing wwell you don't want to rock the boat so to speack, which is in part why I said HT and CBT kindof things you can work on as they can be positive things that make positive chemical changes in the body. On the other hand OTC's or meds or things can throw the body out of whack. But its easier to deal in life in general when your feeling well and positive and easier to do go for the throat at this stage with these treatments. The positive anchoring can be stronger I believe at this time."0 days break after having antibiotics,why so?anyways i am already in a big break !!!!" Just because this destroys gut flora for one and because you want to make sure the bug and the meds are out of your body. If the antibiotics cause some symptoms, its a possiblity you may anchor your thoughts on the symptoms from the use of the tapes perhaps, this is more out of caution then anything. You just want to make sure the body is back to normalized, the bug is gone and you feel well and positive to start.







It just makes the whole thing easier for you.I would also read this thread. Then get started. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000898 Honestly once you get going I really feel you will enjoy them.


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

hi eric , i am back with my silly silly questions.so my first question is (rather an inquiry)why do you miss so many words when you reply my thread and your grammar goes terribly wrong at some places,it feels as if you are an indian and i am an american at the thread,i have read you at other threads too,there you are perfect,what happens in my thread.i hope you don't mind !!!







well,now the serious stuff .....first thanks for answering my silly silly questions.u said that wait for one week,after the antibiotics,eric i took only half the dose(for 2 days only,ask me why, after that i got well!!!







)should i start the tapes now ?i am finished with the words,so bye and be happy.akhilesh


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, you would never know I am an English major. LOLI am a bad speller though among other reasons for this.







Oh well. Sometimes I also type the letter twice because I have no feeling in one important finger tip. No questions are silly.Just wanted you to be clear of anything the antibiotics might do or the bug you were taking them for."should i start the tapes now ?"Yesterday.







Go for it and were here to help. I think you will very much enjoy them.


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

hi eric !i had been eagerly looking for your reply,i thought i had spoiled the thread with my last reply.thanks for responding.eric i will start the tape and let you know how i am feeling after 10 days,okthere is something about ibs which i don't know about,well its again a silly question,right now as i am suffering from ibs(whether i have bad episodes of D and bloating or not,i am,rather my digestive system is always in that pattern),so my question is - isn't this bad for your health in general,i mean if your digestive sys, is not working in proper manner, then it has effect on other systems as well,actually the more your digestive system is strong and on the right track, the more you will be healthy and strong on the whole.so even when i am not experiencing the pain and the fear etc. etc. at that time too i am not at my optimum health,because the constipation or some less irritating symptom is always there.and most importantly,if my digestive system remains so for a long period of time in the future ,won't it affect my health,make me more susceptible to disease and age.i hope you got my point,what do you have to say about this.i am not being negative about my future,its is my curosity. bye and take care.akhilesh


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, I am glad your starting and believe your doing the right thing.







On your question, its complicated also, as if anything in IBS is not complicated, it all is.However, really IBS has not been shown to cause or lead to disease for the most part.But, there are a few things and they don't know everything about it yet. I suppose its possible if you have constipation from IBS you may or maynot be more likely to set the body up for diverticulous perhaps. But IBS not does not cause it.The other one is long term stress from it and its effects on the body, which can be generally bad for your health in many ways.But for the most part there are no major links to IBS leading to serious disease.One thing is the system pretty much looks good and for the most part functions normally although there are some abnormalities, its the signals from the brain to the gut and back that make you hypersensitive to the digestion, and cause pain as well as some other symtoms of IBS.It does not lead to cancer or serious disease though at this time, but they are also studying these aspects.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, one more thing, I have had it thirty years and it has not lead to a more serious condition in my case or some of the other people I know who have had it all their life. The stress factor though is important here long term and what that can do to you.


----------

